# The Sawzall



## mission76 (Jun 24, 2008)

just bought a house and am in the process of fixing the problems that I can see..one of which is the landscaping. On the side of the house there are like 3-5 inch in diameter roots protruding from the ground that obviously gotta come up…I was just thinking if I dug in around them would a sawzall be something I could use to cut them out? I really only stick to woodworking tools rather then the carpentry ones, but from what I remember from tech class, a sawzall is pretty versitile…and I'm sure that with a home now a sawzall could come in pretty handy. Just wondering if anyone has ever used/seen someone use a sawzall for something like this…

Thanks for any replies


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I see no reason why not. Hell I used mine once to get rid of an old junk car that was left in my driveway.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

A Sawzall should work fine for that. I use mine almost exclusively for cutting branches and small logs. However, a good Sawzall will run you about the same price as an inexpensive chainsaw, which might be more convenient to have around the house if your place has a lot of trees.


----------



## FWBGBS (Jul 13, 2009)

Absolutely! This spring I used my Milwaukee to trim the lower branches on two 75' Pine trees in our front yard. The branches in question were roughly 5" in diameter. I don't have a chainsaw, but for what I needed to accomplish the Sawzall delivered flawlessly.

Suggestion: Use an old beat-up blade or purchase a cheap two pack from Sears (since you'll be cutting into dirt which dulls blades quickly). For my trees I used the Porter-Cable pruners available at the Big-Blue.


----------



## mission76 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice, thanks to all for the quick replies..there really aren't many trees on the property. only roots that have come out of the ground and started to kill the surronding grass…after seeing the area, I know why they left a dumpster on the property until after closing! After looking on Amazon, I think this is definitly the right tool, and will get lots of use in the coming months


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

They are one of the best tools you can own !


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A tree removal service quoted us $75 dollars to remove a shrub that was far too close to the house…I went to Canadian Tire bought a recip saw (not the Sawzall brand) for about 69 dollars, figuring if it only cut down that shrub I'd break even and then could toss the saw if it did not hold up. 4 years and three or four more weed trees cut down and a bathroom renno later the saw is still running fine. I highly recommend these saws for cuts finer than a chain saw but still brutal enough not to want to use a quality saw.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The Sawzall should work great. My neighbor just used his to cut the roots of a stump he was removing and said it worked good.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

A sawzall would work great for your application, and you will find all sorts of things to do with it once you have one. They will cut through almost anything, some may take a little longer then others. Wood, steel, pvc, aluminum, you name it. We even used a smaller version the Hackzall by Milwaukee to carve pumpkins last year.

From Posted Online


----------



## TLE (Dec 16, 2008)

Milwaukee, for one, offers a blade for pruning - 9 inch, 5tpi. It looks like a typical pruning saw tooth pattern. I did a bunch of pruning and thick branch cutting last year with my recip saw (Makita) and it worked well. Things get bouncy sometimes - get a good grip on the nose of the saw and put the steady-rest on what you're cutting whenever you can. I used a coarse wood blade and it worked ok. I wish I'd have had one of these dedicated to pruning.

Tim


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

+1 on the pruning style blade from Milwaukee (others?) - it does a great job on small branches. When you look at recip saws, I recommend spending a little more for one with orbital cutting action - much faster than a straight stroke. You'll never regret having a recip saw around the house.


----------



## mission76 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies..I went ahead and bought the sawzall..thing is amazing! Cut through roots like nothing saving so much time. Definitly going to be a go to tooll for about the next year!


----------

